# Male expat singer from London looking for a rock covers band in HK!



## RichieSt (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi,

I'm Richie (in my early 30's) and I will be moving to HK in July 2013. I am wondering if anyone knows of/ is in a good covers band who are looking for a talented front man? 

I've been singing for many years and currently lead singer in a covers band in London who have played many shows including corporate events, weddings, birthdays, pubs, etc. Our set comprises of songs from ACDC, The Beatles, and Queen, to The Killers, Foo Fighters, and Kings Of Leon. 

I would love to continue playing in a band while I'm based in HK, so if anyone has any information please do get in touch... 

Cheers, Richie


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

RichieSt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Richie (in my early 30's) and I will be moving to HK in July 2013. I am wondering if anyone knows of/ is in a good covers band who are looking for a talented front man?
> 
> ...


There are many professional bands in Hk, who play in various Hotels. What I can tell you from experience of living in DB for 4 years, that there are many talented musicians who get together, and form groups, many just to continue their love of singing or playing musical instruments, from all walks of life, pilots, office execs, They usually get together and 'jam', often they play and raise money for charities, and occasionally get paid work at functions.
On DB, in the central park, every year on the first Saturday in November, they have a picnic in the park event, many really good groups play, mainly rock music, they play voluntarily and all funds go to various HK charities, many helping children or homeless etc. The partying starts usually at midday, and finishes around 10.pm, as the park is surrounded by houses and apartments, unfortunately if one person complains about the sound, the party stops dead on 10pm, the HK police often come out to make sure it doesn't go on any further. Each year the party has got bigger and bigger, with people coming from all parts of HK, it is really worth going if you are in HK, get the ferry over to DB, from pier 3 in central, and enjoy the music. There are beer tents and food available to buy. It is free to get in the park to listen to the music, but then they send the hat round for donations, plus all the proceeds from the stalls add to the funds raised.


----------



## RichieSt (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Fergie, thanks so much for the detailed and useful information. I will be based in Kennedy Town - do you know if there are any cover bands around that area, or places where cover bands play so I can go down there and have a chat to them? Also, excuse my ignorance but does DB stand for Discovery Bay?


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi,
Yes Db, stands for Discovery Bay, however, I don't know Kennedy Town, I only lived in DB,
I should imagine any cover bands will play in various bars or hotels in Central, you would have to ask other expats when you get there, they'll know.


----------



## RichieSt (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds good, I'll definitely ask around when I get there... Thanks again.


----------



## Haggis73 (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Richie

Are you still in a HK and looking for a band?..

Please get in touch - text me - Paul


----------

